# what is it like in the Almeria area



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Having driven though the Almeria area on many occasions, I have never really stopped and would love to know what people who have homes or holiday home think of the area. A friend of mine is considering buying a holiday home in Spain and asked me what I thought of this area and I honestly could not answer him as it is probably the only area in Spain that I have not really had any contact with and all I could say was that I thought it would be very hot in the summer as it has I think the only true desert in Europe - bit of a weak response I know but I am sure many on here will be le to put me right on the area and enlighten me to its delights


----------



## Oso (Feb 10, 2015)

I live in Almeria - inland though in a small rural village rather than coastal or a large town and only a short drive from Mini Hollywood / Oasys in Tabernas where a lot of the Spaghetti Western were filmed. 

Yes our Summers can be hot - well into the 40s although the heat is dryer but oh oh oh how cold it can be in the Winters. Nobody prepared me for the non-insulated and non-damp proofed houses, but after 8 years of being here, you quickly become acclimatised.

Not a lot to do but perfect if you love beautiful scenery, the quiet pace of life, local bars where a euro still gets you a beer, tapas to die for and sleeping under the stars (and mossie nets) while listening to the rustles close by of foraging wild boar or inquisitive snakes etc etc.

It was also good enough for John Lennon to pen "Strawberry Field Forever" when he visited Almeria back in 66


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

I did not know that John Lennon wrote that song there, thanks for the interesting post, it sounds idyllic. I think I need to pay more attention next time I am down there and possibly stop over for a few days. I like the idea of star gazing and beautiful scenery and of course quiet pace of life.


----------

